# Roswitha Schreiner Sie erwartet Zwillinge !



## Mandalorianer (20 Sep. 2011)

*Roswitha Schreiner Sie erwartet Zwillinge !​*

Die Freude ist riesig! TV-Star Roswitha Schreiner verriet BUNTE exklusiv:
„Ich bin im sechsten Monat schwanger und bekomme Zwillinge.“ ​

Was für eine freudige Nachricht: Schauspielerin Roswitha Schreiner (45) ist schwanger. Bei ihrem letzten Dreh zur zehnten Folge des Kriminalfilms „Mord in bester Gesellschaft“ konnte die werdende Mutter ihr wachsendes Babybäuchlein nicht mehr verstecken. Zusammen mit ihrem Mann Andreas Gotzler erwartet die 45-Jährige Zwillinge. „Wir sind überglücklich. Ich bin im sechsten Monat schwanger und wir bekommen Zwillinge“, verriet die sympathische Blondine BUNTE. „Wir können unser Glück kaum fassen.“

Roswitha Schreiner („Rote Rosen“, „Liebling Kreuzberg“) und Andreas Gotzler sind seit 2003 verheiratet. Für das Ehepaar ist es der erste gemeinsame Nachwuchs.

* Wir gratulieren den beiden von ganzem Herzen! 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Sep. 2011)

toll, in dem Alter


----------



## Franky70 (22 Sep. 2011)

Kurz bevor die Uhr aufhörte zu ticken, könnte man sagen...


----------



## Nathurn (12 Dez. 2011)

Roswitha mit Schwangerbauch das wären ja mal schöne Bilder!


----------



## tommie3 (13 Dez. 2011)

Kurz vor Toreschluss alles in einem Abwasch! 
Glückwunsch!


----------

